
How can I customize my bash profile to look like the one on Heroku's homepage? - davycro
On: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.heroku.com&#x2F;<p>Below the title &quot;Work with the language you already love&quot; is a video of a command-line with some stellar customizations. Is this available for download somewhere?
======
phaemon
That isn't bash, it's zsh.

Specifically, it's oh-my-zsh with the "wild-cherry" theme.

See [https://github.com/mashaal/wild-cherry](https://github.com/mashaal/wild-
cherry)

(I found this by guessing it looked oh-my-zsh like, and Googling "oh my zsh
emoji")

